# Chevy / GMC vs. Ford



## Fishbone-68 (Jan 21, 2009)

The old man wants to start plowing this year. He is looking for a pick up truck and several people keep telling him NOT to buy Chevy or GMC 2500 because the frames are weak compared to a Ford F250. My guess is it depends on how big of a plow you use & how hard you are on the truck and equipment...Any thoughts?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

As with anything else- if you abuse it, it WILL break! If you're the kind of guy who smashes into frozen snow piles, with a 9' plow on a diesel CC 2500HD, yes, you MIGHT have an issue. However, as with anything else- if you're good to your equipment it'll be good to you- don't beat on it and you'll be fine!

As for ford- they're known for [email protected] out trannies, losing turbos and frying heads- as well as spontaneously combusting (on older ones). Personally, I'm a GM guy- in a GM family- so naturally I'd recommend a 2500HD over a f250!ussmileyflag


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I can only imagine the responses you're going to get here... Nothing like a good Ford/Chevy debate...

Ford crapping out trannies? Funny, we had 3 2500HD's with less than 40k on them in the shop all at once for trannies... 83k on my oldest torqueshift and it still performs as good as it did new. :redbounce 

Chassis wise, a solid front axle Ford will stomp an IFS chevy any day of the week in terms of durability and weight carrying for plowing. How many chevy's do you see sporting Blizzard 8611lp's?


----------



## rofoth6 (Aug 24, 2008)

Check the forums. Twice as many on chevy for advise than on the ford.:redbounce


----------



## Fishbone-68 (Jan 21, 2009)

mklw,

That is the way I feel too when comes to abusing the equipment. My 89 Jimmy has been very good to me & I don't pound on it. As the for the rust, well that is a whole different topic. 

And wizardsr, "all three 2500HD is the shop at once", well who was driving them? Most guys who plow with other people's equipment don't treat it as their own...could be why the trannies went. And it also could have been a bad batch of trannies from the factory as well.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No problem F250 with a 9.2 Boss V plow..Then go have some fun plowing!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

They are all good trucks. I prefer GM's for the comfort and the look, and I like their diesels better. I've plowed commercially for over 10 years with newer GM trucks and have never had a single major issue. 1 trans in a 99 half ton, but that's a given with any brand half ton truck.

Fords are stout trucks..........I just don't care for them as much.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

I am a GM guy who comes from a GM family so I would say get a 2500hd I have a 8'6" V plow on mine with over 170K and still going strong. The truck has been worked(not beat) its whole life

GM's, have a nicer ride and a tighter turning radius, they also sit lower so they have better visibilty. The IFS is also a lot easier to work on a wheel baring takes about 30 minutes(try that with a ford). They don't have frame problems if you install the proper gussets (do a forum search)

Ford's are about as technologicaly advanceed as a roman chariot. They have bigger cabs(which is nice) They are also cheaper

hope that helps


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

rofoth6;836217 said:


> Check the forums. Twice as many on chevy for advise than on the ford.:redbounce


That is only because we have a GM expert and no one here to figure out the rest.
Thanks B&B


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

Neither are bad. Are you buying new or used? If I was buying used I wouldn't rule out either one. I would make your decision based on condition and what's available in your area. If you're going new, go test drive them and buy the one you like better. You'll be driving it so you need to be happy with it.


----------



## rofoth6 (Aug 24, 2008)

Duct Tape and Bailing wire fixes just about anything on a Ford. That's why we don't need experts.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

rofoth6;837184 said:


> Duct Tape and Bailing wire fixes just about anything on a Ford. That's why we don't need experts.


Hahahaha- "fords dont need no stinkin' mechanic."


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm a GMC guy from a GMC family. But in addition to my 2500HD CCSB Duramax Allison, I also have an 88 F250 v8 5 spd and a 99 F250 Super Duty V10 5spd. The Super Duty rides horribly rough, holds a load well, is roomy, has plenty of power and feels very utilitarian. Its my monday thru thursday truck. The 88 rides well but doesnt hold a load very well at all and is about as gutless as they come, but it can sit all year until it snows and fire on the first lick. The GMC rides great, holds a load great, handles great, gets far better fuel mileage than the fords, is more comfy in almost every aspect and is my weekend rig. It can do everything the others do, but I mind knocking a fender off of the ford alot less than the GMC, lol.

For a plow only rig, I love the superduty and i love the v10. for everything else, id rather have the gmc. so if i had to choose 1 truck to do it all, id still choose the gmc hands down...but if I already had a daily driver that i liked...id probably lean toward the ford. 

Havent had any major mechanical issues with any of them, i have however noticed obvious design flaws in all of them.


----------



## rondoo98 (Jul 8, 2009)

i worked at a ford shop /new car dealer ill just say that i would never buy a ford, my 2 pennys


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

rofoth6;837184 said:


> Duct Tape and Bailing wire fixes just about anything on a Ford. That's why we don't need experts.


That's because it's practically OEM equipment.:waving:


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

whatever you do DONT buy a 6.0 or 6.4 ford diesel, it will S H I T all over you.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

badabing1512;837897 said:


> whatever you do DONT buy a 6.0 or 6.4 ford diesel, it will S H I T all over you.


A quote from a buddy of mine

"its an '03 with a 7.3 it was the last year before they opened the hood removed the engine and and took a steaming dump"


----------



## ROsborne (Oct 14, 2009)

I've got a 6.0 powerstroke and the only issues i had with it was the head gaskets took a crap and that was @ 86k. I've got 161k on her right now and I have had NO PROBLEMS what so ever with the torqueshift. And I'm also putting darn near 500hp to the ground with NO2, and the tranny is completely STOCK. The 97 F350 in my sig is a dually with a L-pack tool box, dump bed and weighs in @ 10800lbs just had to rebuild the tranny in it last year cause ever since we bought it new in 97, it's hauled that weight around plus plowing since day 1. The 03 chevy has gone through 3 sets of ball joints, 2 wheel bearings, 3 trannys, countless U joints, and 1 rearend. That's all in 173k mi. The 06 wasnt as bad, just the flywheel center sheared out of it, no big issue there:laughing: Good thing it was covered under warranty.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

my buddys F350 6.0 just broke the crankshaft in two after putting injectors and a new turbo on it. all that after having the tranny replaced. no programmer. with the 6.0 it seems like you get one that you never have to work on, or you get one you ALWAYS have to work on...no happy medium.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Ford vs. Chevy? I'm surprised it hasn't gotten more hostile than this.. 

I'll say the same thing most guys say here, I am a GM guy. I like how the drive, look, handle, ride, and I have become loyal to them because of that. Also, my family history has deep roots in the GM company so I could never stray from it. A family gathering consists of 15 GM vehicles in the driveway haha. 

I will also say that I would buy a Ford for work WAY before I would buy a Dodge. I know to many people who have been there and have come to my own conclusion that they are a joke for work.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

merrimacmill;840747 said:


> Ford vs. Chevy? I'm surprised it hasn't gotten more hostile than this..


I was thinking the exact same thing. 

As for the frontends carrying a heavy plow, no problem. A couple of mods and you can keep up with any SuperDoody. And you won't need a chiropractor on retainer. I own a small fleet of 90's GM trucks/SUVs. I would hope anyone, regardless of favorite brand, would agree the Chevy 350 was one of the best engines ever in pickup. Reliable, powerful, economical. The recent gas V8s in recent Fords are pretty numb.

GM transmissions are the best hands down, the 4L80e in particular for trucks.

I like the GM interiors, and I like not needing a step ladder to get in the truck.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

2COR517;840759 said:


> The recent gas V8s in recent Fords are pretty numb.
> 
> .


except the v10, and boy is it a rip to drive with a 5 speed


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;840759 said:


> The recent gas V8s in recent Fords are pretty numb.
> .





mcfly89;840763 said:


> except the v10, and boy is it a rip to drive with a 5 speed


ROFLMFAO. Dam I wish this qualified of gibberish for the day:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The only difference between a boat motor and a boat anchor is the quantity of cylinders.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

For the record, I will state the old saying: "If its got four tires, it's trouble."

That being said, lets not gloss over the broken frame occurences like they don't happen

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=67168&highlight=gm+frame+crack

Fords and Dodges have their issues, too. Nobody is immune. If there was a perfect truck, the rest would be out of business.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

GPS;840839 said:


> Fords and Dodges have their issues, too. Nobody is immune. If there was a perfect truck, the rest would be out of business.


Amen to that. Same for plows too.


----------



## Fishbone-68 (Jan 21, 2009)

2COR,

I will take it 1 step further...the Chevy 350 is the best small block EVER! Especially outside of the truck word.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Fishbone-68;841935 said:


> 2COR,
> 
> I will take it 1 step further...the Chevy 350 is the best small block EVER! Especially outside of the truck word.


.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Fishbone-68;841935 said:


> 2COR,
> 
> I will take it 1 step further...the Chevy 350 is the best small block EVER! Especially outside of the truck word.


Honestly, who could argue that? Dodge? with what? Ford? again, with what? If the competition were one about longevity, International Harvester would win hands down, If it were about swappability, power to weight ratio, sheer volume of them around, aftermarket support, and cost of use...the 350 is king. No arguments, no questions, but no claims about them lasting forever. Nothing lasts forever. (except an international harvester of course )


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I have to say although the 5.7's were the sh!t, nothing beats the power, performance, reliability, and longevity of the LS based motors. GM dumping the 5.7 was the best move they ever made IMHO. Not to mention losing the 6.2's and 6.5's at the same time.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

GM 4 wheel drive systems are more reliable and last longer. Just my humble opinion from 25 years in lawn care/snow!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Fishbone-68;841935 said:


> 2COR,
> 
> I will take it 1 step further...the Chevy 350 is the best small block EVER! Especially outside of the truck word.


That's a pretty broad brush.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

basher;842193 said:


> That's a pretty broad brush.


Ahh, yeah. Those 318s were pretty good if I recall correctly....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

basher;840833 said:


> ROFLMFAO. Dam I wish this qualified of gibberish for the day:laughing::laughing:


Where did the thread go?


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

got-h2o;842156 said:


> I have to say although the 5.7's were the sh!t, nothing beats the power, performance, reliability, and longevity of the LS based motors. GM dumping the 5.7 was the best move they ever made IMHO. Not to mention losing the 6.2's and 6.5's at the same time.


I cant say that I agree on this point. 95 was the last year gas engine I'm interested in for a daily driver. the non vortec 350 had smooth power delivery, good fuel mileage, extremely dependable, and ya didnt have to rev it to the sky to make it pull a hill with a trailer hooked to it. while the newer motors are more powerful on paper, personally, I prefer the smooth delivery of the older engine. neck snapping power belongs on the racetrack, but id rather not subject my trailers, cargo and passengers to the jerky nature of the new engines.

I do like the better fuel delivery on the newer engines, but the old tbi was sure hard to beat. and it was serviceable, adaptable, and reliable.

I know I know, i bought a duramax allison. but it gives me smooth power delivery, all the power I could ever need, AND neck snapping acceleration when I want it


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

I should say, the 6.0 engine isnt all that bad when left completely stock, although there is still egr problems but not so much rods gaskets and such. I might add that ford tuned the engine ****** as the 6.0 is in many international trucks with very minor problems, from what i hear.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

GPS;840839 said:


> For the record, I will state the old saying: "If its got four tires, it's trouble."


If its smells like perfume or gasoline its going to be troube


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2COR517;842200 said:


> Ahh, yeah. Those 318s were pretty good if I recall correctly....


I was thinking, just from GM there is the 283, 327, 215, all better engines. then there's the Ferrari Quattrovalvoles and Bentley's famed and ageless example. If you want to get Mopar involed I loved the 340 six pack in a duster demon.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

And a Buick 350 X engine has a longer stroke and stronger block than a Chevy 350. Apparently the heads were not so great.....

I know you are a fan of the 340, but don't know if it has the durability reputation of the 318. Of course they were not as popular, and a higher percentage were probably driven harder than gramps running around in his D150 with low compression 318 and three on the tree


----------



## nightandday (Aug 28, 2009)

I've run the big three brands over my 15 years in buisness and had minor problems with any one perticular brand. Fords are not real comfortable to sit in for long periods of time where in my opinion Chevy/GMC is beter in that manor. Quick fix on key componants such as wheel bearings are better on GMC/ Chevy also. I believe that the Ford trany may be a little better. Engines are engines and i will take gas over diesel just for the thought of diesel warm up time over gas. I liked the Dodge but can say the dealer tried to charge me $3900 for new ujoints because the salty Northeast air had coroded them and the whole axles needed to be replaced after 2 seasons on a brand new truck. Cummins Diesel is by far superior to duramax or powerstroke (IMO) . I would say If you find a Chevy 3500HD Cab, with a Cummins powerplant, Ford suspension, and the Allison Bombshell Trany you would have yourself a fine truck.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

basher;842357 said:


> I was thinking, just from GM there is the 283, 327, 215, all better engines. then there's the Ferrari Quattrovalvoles and Bentley's famed and ageless example. If you want to get Mopar involed I loved the 340 six pack in a duster demon.


better than what? a 283 is fun, a 327 is fun, a 215 not so fun, 340 in duster demon dart is fun FO SHO, but not better.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

basher;842357 said:


> I was thinking, just from GM there is the 283, 327, 215, all better engines. then there's the Ferrari Quattrovalvoles and Bentley's famed and ageless example. If you want to get Mopar involed I loved the 340 six pack in a duster demon.


I had a 307 in a 1969 el camino that was sweet.


----------



## Fishbone-68 (Jan 21, 2009)

Not a from a dollar standpoint. Chevy small blocks are the easiest & pretty cheap to build do to the abundance of parts and manufacutrers that supply the parts. I built a Buick 350 for a 72 Skylark and for what is cost to juice up that motor I could have built a Chevy big block or a realy powerfull Chevy small block. Every my Chevy 327 (which is that same block as the 350) wasn't that expensive to get to the 350-400hp range.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Fishbone-68;842941 said:


> Not a from a dollar standpoint. Chevy small blocks are the easiest & pretty cheap to build do to the abundance of parts and manufacutrers that supply the parts. I built a Buick 350 for a 72 Skylark and for what is cost to juice up that motor I could have built a Chevy big block or a realy powerfull Chevy small block. Every my Chevy 327 (which is that same block as the 350) wasn't that expensive to get to the 350-400hp range.


 Loved that 327 they sound so sweet at full song.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mcfly89;842517 said:


> a 215 not so fun, .


Rover used that lump in a number of vehicles (including the world class 4X4 Defender) well in to the 90's by then it was EFI and Aluminum blocked. It's a great motor, coat it with some iron power, shoehorn the sucker in to a Elva mkII, or comparable retro racer. OMG


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

i know you've mostly been discussing higher hp but in the longevity catagory you cant forget bout the 262. my parents to this day r still diving an astro with over 300xxx that has needed no major repairs (they wont get rid of it cause they cant find an excuse to) and I cant remember when they last got an oil change they r under attentive when it comes to there cars. oh and their s15 tahoe has 200xxx . IMO the 4.3 is up there with a 350. and my s10 has 
125xxx and still sounds new and will melt a tire (no rear locker)


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

ajman21;851937 said:


> i know you've mostly been discussing higher hp but in the longevity catagory you cant forget bout the 262. my parents to this day r still diving an astro with over 300xxx that has needed no major repairs (they wont get rid of it cause they cant find an excuse to) and I cant remember when they last got an oil change they r under attentive when it comes to there cars. oh and their s15 tahoe has 200xxx . IMO the 4.3 is up there with a 350. and my s10 has
> 125xxx and still sounds new and will melt a tire (no rear locker)


The 4.3 is a 350 with 2 cylinders missing, it should be right up there with the 350... LOL

4.3's are good motors and can take some abuse. They're a bit under powered in a truck though. Had one in an 03 2wd Chevy and it was a good runner but wasn't going to win any races, or tow anything substantial, etc. It didn't get the best mileage either for a smaller motor. 16 on the highway was all it could muster, it just had to work too dang hard to move that 1/2 ton 2wd truck around. My 07 expedition with the 5.4 gets 20 all day long for comparison...


----------



## Fishbone-68 (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, Pops found a truck...'04 2500 Silverado, extended cab, std bed, fully loaded. 37k miles on it...mint conditions for a cool 17k...


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Fishbone-68;860183 said:


> Well, Pops found a truck...'04 2500 Silverado, extended cab, std bed, fully loaded. 37k miles on it...mint conditions for a cool 17k...


Good choice!. Hope it's an HD though (not sure if they still made reg 2500's in 04)... Anyway, as far as the debate was going, I am a Chevy/GMC guy but wouldn't NOT buy a Ford if the opportunity came up... I have plenty of buddies that own them and love them. The 6.0 does scare me a little bit but if I was going to CHOOSE the truck I would drive it would be this.... The Ford body/suspension... The Chevrolet transmission (Allison) coupled with the Dodge Cummins...


----------

